# November 2020 POTM Winner



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 11, 2020)

Please join me in giving recognition to this month's winning photographer @Philmar. His beautiful capture of the perfect way to social distance was submitted by @jcdeboever. Thanks to you, JC for seeing this photo and doing your part in nominating it. As thanks, I will be contacting both of you to get the info for sending the POTM decals!
 This month's second place finisher was a wonderful black and white photo taken by @Tuna, and that one was my nomination. Wtg, Tuna!
 Third was the the beautifully created portrait by @ronlane titled " Kaitlyn 2 ". The lighting in that one was really nice! It was appreciated and nominated by member @mountainjunkie.
 We really are appreciative of the active members on this forum that contribute so much to all of us by viewing the threads, nominating, voting and of course, sharing those very imaginative and creative photos.
 CONGRATS ALL!!!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 11, 2020)

Congrats @Philmar.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 11, 2020)

Should the "Winner" post show the images that won ?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 11, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> Should the "Winner" post show the images that won ?



If you voted in the voting thread, you should know what the winning photo was If you didn't vote, shame, shame, shame!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 11, 2020)

Winner post should show the winning photo IMHO


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 11, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Should the "Winner" post show the images that won ?
> ...



Yes, I did vote ... and I know the image that won.
I am just bringing up those that did not vote, or missed the voting post, may just want to see what a "winning" photo looks like.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 12, 2020)

I shall remedy that once I get home tonight. Thank you for pointing that out, and even more importantly, thank you for voting. I wish everyone would give back to the forum rather than just take.


----------

